

Videopixie (YC S11), a Video Production Startup, Raises $1.1M - tomsaffell
http://techcrunch.com/2015/05/18/videopixie-a-video-production-startup-that-connects-buyers-and-creators-raises-1-1m/

======
bemmu
I was going to try out videopixie and noticed that it has a refer-a-friend
system, like sites nowadays often do. I thought it would be cool if there was
a site for exchanging these referral links.

Here's a super simple test site I just put up to test out the idea:
[http://refermenot.meteor.com](http://refermenot.meteor.com)

What do you think?

------
rdl
YC S11 :)

I remember geeking out with you over camera gear that summer (while I was
doing something totally unrelated to video).

~~~
pen2l
What kinda equipment were they excited about back then? And what kind of
equipment do the typical medium-level production houses have these days? (I
ask because I'm in the market myself)

~~~
rdl
People love canon dslrs for video production, although the camera parts matter
a lot less IMO than audio, lighting, etc for staged product videos.

------
garagemc2
Took them a while to get that seed round - 4 years! But good on them :)

------
Viedit
Video really is one of the hot items on the web. We’ve experienced that an
Uber for moviemakers does indeed help clients to obtain the best movies, made
by their preferred moviemakers. Viedit dot com is an alternative moviemakers
platform that offers a unique, multilingual videography, video editing and
animation service with 2,000 moviemakers from 90 countries. By putting the
skills, experience and creativity of the artist at the centre of attention
clients can easily find and work with the right moviemaker. The Viedit
approach results in optimum matches without price pressure.

------
Edmond
Congrats Tom! It is good to see you guys making progress, there is hope for
the rest of us :)

Maybe another DC HN meetup is in order :)

------
OmarIsmail
Congrats Tom! Videopixie solves a real need and couldn't think of harder
working or nicer people to work on it.

------
bifrost
Great news guys! Video pixie is awesome and I know that is money well
invested!

------
mkagenius
The article says founded in 2013, is that wrong?

------
vinnyglennon
Well done Tom and team!

------
judegomila
Great news!

